# Wow, I haven't posted here in 8 years



## Tom_ZC (Aug 29, 2014)

I found my old login in the database where I keep them all.  I've been busy writing and have made a lot of recent sales.  I'll have to come around more often.  

Btw, I was trying to figure out how to change my home page.  My URL to it that I put in my profile is no longer current.


----------



## aj47 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello.  After you've made 10 posts, you'll be able to edit your profile as well as access the members-only areas of the site.

Welcome back.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Tom glad you returned, looking forward to reading some of your work. Congratulations on the news of your writing success, how wonderful that is!


----------



## Sky (Aug 30, 2014)

Welcome back!!  I'm Sky, I'm new around here.  I'm glad you were able to come back.  Congrats on your writing!!  That is so exciting!!


----------



## J Anfinson (Aug 30, 2014)

Tom_ZC said:


> Btw, I was trying to figure out how to change my home page.  My URL to it that I put in my profile is no longer current.



At the top right of the page, click "settings" and scroll down slightly until you see "edit profile" on the far left. The option to change the url for your homepage is there.


----------



## Nickleby (Sep 2, 2014)

Congratulations on making some sales! If you have any tips on placing a piece, we'd love to hear about it.

Welcome back to Writing Forums. Things have changed, so if you have questions, contact a staff member.


----------

